# Robot seguidor de linea



## ivanro (Feb 8, 2011)

Hola a todos los robotic@s!
Bueno deciros primero, ya que este es mi primer mensaje, que este foro me parece estupendo, y me ha ayudado mucho hasta el momento!
Bueno os comento mis dudas, estoy montando un robot seguidor de linea, bastante sencillo (comparado con lo que he visto por ahi! uff..) Y bueno estoy un pelin atascado.
Os digo asi un poco por encima lo que estoy usando, y aver si me podeis hechar una mano. Estoy usando 3 sensores CNY70, un PIC16F84A, el control L293D y un par de servos de CC. Vereis mis dudas surgen sobre todo a la hora de la programación, el control de los servos y los sensores ya los he podido probar con esquemas que he visto por la red. El PIC lo estoy programando en lenguaje C, es lo que me han enseñado y mas domino, asi que me he decantado por ese jeje. El archivo que os adjunto es lo que yo con mis conocimientos he medio conseguido sacar (con los case, miro las diferentes posibilidades y depende la que tenga ejecuto una acción o otra), tambien decir que los valores de salida no se si son correctos, solo estoy haciendo pruebas. He visto montones de posibilidades de programación y yo me he decantado por esa, no se si sera la mas indicada jeje.
Lo que son los esquemas los tengo bastante dominados, me he quedado un poco atascado con la programación mas que nada. Espero que me podais guiar un poco sobre como orientar el programa y que poder hacer. Sobre materiales tengo que utilizar los nombrados, excepto el PIC este puede cambiar. 
Muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda y un saludo!


----------

